
A new remote job in town – UX writer - remotetribelife
https://www.remotetribe.life/remote-careers/what-is-ux-writing-and-all-about-ux-jobs/
======
remotetribelife
The UX writers help create a great customer experience through the written
words embedded in the digital products, either web apps or mobile phone apps.

A strong differentiator between this job and a classic copywriter is that the
latter is done AFTER the design phase. UX content creators are therefore part
of the design team and work together with them to create a seamless experience
for the user of that product.

------
masonic
Why is every HN submit about writing so badly written itself? To wit:

"The person doing this UX role should know how to write concise, precise and
maintain the brand voice."

